# Reheating smoked chicken



## smokinjoeb (Apr 8, 2011)

I am in charge of a large Memorial Day BBQ this year again.  since the location has limited cooking ( no smoker, just some propane grills) and the crowd is big I need to prepare the food in advance and re heat onsite.  i'm thinking of doing some smoked chickens in advance.  remove all the meat and skin and zip lock it and then re-heat using double ziplocks in simmering water.  i was thinking of taking some chicken broth w/ the rub/seasoning and putting some of that in the bags to keep it moist when reheating.  

any suggestions?  my other meats are going to be brisket and sausage and that works great reheating w/ simmering water!!! 

any suggestions on reheating smoked chicken?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Since you have propane grills, why not leave the skin on & heat & crisp up the skin on the grill. Take it out of the smoker at 150-155 & finish on the grill.


----------



## smokinjoeb (Apr 9, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Since you have propane grills, why not leave the skin on & heat & crisp up the skin on the grill. Take it out of the smoker at 150-155 & finish on the grill.




i will be cooking on Thursday to serve on Saturday.  will the skin not be rubbery by then?   The grills tend to be of the single nuclear high temp that would likely burn the skin!!


----------



## mcmpw (Apr 11, 2011)

im curious as to how this works.........im wanting to see how smoked chicken wings would do in my restaurant........smoke them now and reheat them at serving...........

has anyone cooked them to 150,refrigerated and then warmed them to 165 later in oven? is this safe?

or is it best to fully cook in smoker first go round so all bacteria is killed initially?

how long can they realistically keep in fridge?


----------



## smokinjoeb (Apr 11, 2011)

mcmpw said:


> im curious as to how this works.........im wanting to see how smoked chicken wings would do in my restaurant........smoke them now and reheat them at serving...........
> 
> has anyone cooked them to 150,refrigerated and then warmed them to 165 later in oven? is this safe?
> 
> ...


I decided to pass on the Chicken for this event.  according to the catering spreadsheet i would need 25 chickens based on the estimate of people.  that's alot of smoking for my UDS!!!  I'm going with Brisket, Pulled Pork and sausage.  i can cook brisket 1 night, pork the next and the sausage is already cooked.  it worked out great last year, so, why mess with a good thing!  I've had good luck with reheating smoked chicken for smaller meals. but, i don't keep the skin on since it has always been too rubbery.  i think the chicken has a better flavor reheated then the same day.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2011)

mcmpw said:


> im curious as to how this works.........im wanting to see how smoked chicken wings would do in my restaurant........smoke them now and reheat them at serving...........
> 
> has anyone cooked them to 150,refrigerated and then warmed them to 165 later in oven? is this safe?
> 
> ...




This is a question for bbally, if he doesn't see this post I would PM him, he will have the answer for you.


----------

